# Coconut butter vs. Coconut oil



## Mphan85 (Feb 5, 2016)

I accidently used coconut butter instead of oil in a soap recipe. Is this fine? 

What is coconut butter used in place of? Or what can I use it for now..my I bought the wrong tube


----------



## SparksnFlash (Feb 5, 2016)

Coconut butter is a mixture of very finely chopped coconut, (kind of powdery) mixed with coconut oil.  Sort of like peanut butter, except with coconut.  Your project should be interesting.:?  Keep us posted.


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes indeed, that is interesting.  Can you post your whole recipe by the weights of all of your ingredients, including the lye, the coconut butter, the other oils, water and any other additives you put in?  That will help determine whether you had enough oils to fully convert the lye.  The best test though will be to let the soap saponify for a day or two and then do a zap test.  Depending on how much you used your soap might be lye heavy, but given enough time that can rectify itself.


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 5, 2016)

Compare nutrition labels between the two - it may give you an idea of how much difference with fat grams there is (or isn't). Then there's nothing to do but wait and see what happens.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Feb 6, 2016)

In the words of Han Solo, "I have a bad feeling about this."


----------



## Susie (Feb 6, 2016)

I don't think I've ever read about anyone adding bits of coconut to soap, this should be interesting.  But, yes, we really should see the whole recipe (in weights, please) to help troubleshoot it.


----------



## coffeetime (Feb 7, 2016)

I use coconut fibre in my mechanics soap. Very scrubby.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 7, 2016)

I've used ground coconut in my scrubby coconut soap. It's nice!


----------

